# Gordon Ramsey



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

There are several of his shows on HULU. We've started watching "Ultimate Home Cooking" this past week. After 2 shows I ordered the recipe book to the show. Gets here today. WooHoo


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love watching his youtube videos…he makes everything so fast and delicious…

gordons hot and spicy chicken wings


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Last nights show demostrated sticky chicken wings and some other southeast Asian dishes. I'm hopping up and down on one leg like a person about to have a childish accident in anticipation of getting the book today.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

google gordon ramsey sticky chicken wings…you’ll get to youtube GR recipes.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I worked for a guy like Ramsay for a short time. I learned a great deal from him about how not to treat people. I was taught to never burn my bridges behind me, but the day I gave notice he started belittling me constantly, telling everyone how useless I was and that my work had always been shoddy. I asked why I hadn't been fired if my work was so shoddy and told him that what he paid me was enough for the work, but not enough to put up with his ill temper and lack of people skills. I offered to leave right then, but he said no and I worked those last 2 weeks unmolested.

Several years later I saw a picture of him and was surprised at how different he looked. I was told his jaw had been broken in several places and didn't heal properly. Nobody admitted seeing what happened, they figured a board came loose and nailed him. My guess is that he never changed.

So I have no interest in Mr. Ramsay or anything he has to offer. I'm sure this is devastating to him, but it's my disapproval.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Well said GrayHair

I have always found the ones that abuse their fellow workers really do not know that much more than the masses. It is all about the supposed power trip, I am in charge and your not. Maybe Ramsey is acting for the show. When he cooks with his children it is WAY different.

I have been in charge of crews of over 100 men and women. I follow a principal taught to me long ago. Surround yourself with the brightest and most intelligent people you can find. Then point them in a direction and assist them when necessary. Make sure they get all of the credit.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

GrayHair said:


> I worked for a guy like Ramsay for a short time. I learned a great deal from him about how not to treat people. I was taught to never burn my bridges behind me, but the day I gave notice he started belittling me constantly, telling everyone how useless I was and that my work had always been shoddy. I asked why I hadn't been fired if my work was so shoddy and told him that what he paid me was enough for the work, but not enough to put up with his ill temper and lack of people skills. I offered to leave right then, but he said no and I worked those last 2 weeks unmolested.
> 
> Several years later I saw a picture of him and was surprised at how different he looked. I was told his jaw had been broken in several places and didn't heal properly. Nobody admitted seeing what happened, they figured a board came loose and nailed him. My guess is that he never changed.
> 
> So I have no interest in Mr. Ramsay or anything he has to offer. I'm sure this is devastating to him, but it's my disapproval.


I know nothing about Gordon Ramsey other that some cooking but did have a supervisor once something like you describe. What's funny to me is that a similar thing happened to him, more that once. When the company was bought out I and others transferred, he was fired and he got laid out again at the company he went to. Good news circulates.


----------

